

Book Review-- HTML5: Up and Running by Mark Pilgrim - wyclif
http://www.webdesignerdepot.com/2010/12/book-review-%E2%80%94-html5-up-and-running/

======
akvlad
There is also a free online book <http://diveintohtml5.org> \- Dive Into HTML5
also by Mark Pilgrim.

